# We're back - temporary solution



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2005)

Folks,

The good news is we're back online, thanks to the generosity of a friend and Army.ca member, Gray Collette. This is a temporary measure, while Bell works out a schedule to get us back online permanently.

Please note that this is a home connection, so we need to be cautious of how much bandwidth we use.

Please bear with me, there will be a few more service interruptions before we're back for good, but we are online for the moment.


Thanks Gray!

P.S. A side effect is that since we're now using a temporary dynamic address, some mail may not get through. If you register and don't get your e-mail, please bear with us until we get on our new service. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Blakey (3 Jun 2005)

Big thanks to both of you...not too much to do sitting in Shilo  :


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jun 2005)

Big thanks. I can assist you with a fast server for however long you need to use it.


----------



## Burrows (3 Jun 2005)

Much thanks Gray!


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jun 2005)

Mike IOU and Gary a beer or two. 

Not being able to come here I was forced to go and play over at milphotos.net and that place is scary :'(


----------



## Burrows (4 Jun 2005)

Yeah...a 14 year old admin...we don't need that...we only have a 14 year old mod


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2005)

I've just received an update from Bell. They expect to have the new connection hooked up sometime on Wednesday. Assuming all goes well with that, I'll plan to move the server to it's permanent home Wednesday night or Thursday morning.

I'll let you know as I learn more.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2005)

All,

Just a reminder that we'll be offline briefly tonight or tomorrow morning while the server is moved back to it's permanent connection. I don't know exactly when the move will take place yet, I'm still waiting for Bell to complete the job order.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jun 2005)

Quick update: We haven't done the move, and the new connection is not working properly yet. (Bell neglected to set it up correctly on their first 2 visits.) We're now looking at a 48 hour (max?) delay while Bell makes the required change, then we can consider the server move.

Thanks for your patience everyone, we *will* get things resolved, it's just taking some time.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jun 2005)

This morning, the 48 hour window came and went, with no progress from Bell. The latest is an assurance from them that it is now (after almost 2 weeks)  a "rush" job, but no ETA, so we're still going blind.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jun 2005)

Ok folks, I finally have some good news. The new connection is up and running (I'm posting from it right now) and so the server will be moved onto it sometime soon, probably tomorrow. As a result, it'll be off the air for an hour or two, but the whole process should not take long.

Thanks again for your patience, we're almost back to "normal."


----------



## Trinity (11 Jun 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks again for your patience, we're almost back to "normal."



Something around here is considered normal???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jun 2005)

Aww, Mikey got his high speed back now?....I guess that leaves me alone in "dial-up" world......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2005)

I expect that we'll be off the air from roughly 1700-1900 ET today, while the move is completed. The outage may be longer for some as DNS will have to update to reflect the new address. (Again, you can speed this up by running "ipconfig /flushdns" some time after 1700, which forces your system to re-check DNS addresses.)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2005)

Quote,
can speed this up by running "ipconfig /flushdns"  

..Umm, ya, OK....gee, I looked at my keyboard but I don't see that button.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jun 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Aww, Mikey got his high speed back now?....I guess that leaves me alone in "dial-up" world......


Nope Bruce, here in Outer Elbownia we get too choices, slow speed, and overnight downloads...

Kat


----------



## -rb (13 Jun 2005)

Those who want to flush their IP configs from a windows box can perform the following steps...

1.Go to the 'Start Menu -> run...'
2. type in cmd

...Once the command prompt window opens you will need to type a series of commands...

3. type in ipconfig /all (not needed but will return your current IP/DHCP/DNS server settings)
4. type in ipconfig /release (will flush out the settings listed in step 3)
5. type ipconfig /renew (will refresh the IP/DHCP/DNS settings for your computer)

After that you should be good to go. Any questions or concerns please direct them to your local tech support 
cheers.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2005)

Thanks yukon,

In this case, ipconfig /flushdns should do the trick without a full DHCP release/renew. Not sure if /flushdns is available on all platforms, but it works on XP.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2005)

Wow, something funny just happened, it kicked everyone out  and wouldn't let me play.
Haven't seen this for a loooooooong time, ;D
5 Guests, 8 Users 
Users active in past 60 minutes:
Bruce Monkhouse, VECTRA, RN PRN, Edward Campbell, karl28, Mike Bobbitt, swanita, Sivad


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2005)

Forum upgrade, unelated to anything else.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2005)

Ok folks, this time we're back and we're back on the new permanent connection. Please let me know if you discover any problems.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Trinity (13 Jun 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok folks, this time we're back and we're back on the new permanent connection. Please let me know if you discover any problems.



Aseop is still here..

And I still can't access the adult content of this site!


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Aseop is still here..



Padre.......I'm getting tired of turning the other cheek  

...and you can't spell my MOS ID properly


----------



## brin11 (13 Jun 2005)

Mike,  I'm finding page loading to be significantly slower than before the kerfuffle.  Just a heads up.  No changes on my end.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2005)

It may be. We're on a new connection and new connection type. I'm anxious to see how things level out, but am hoping it won't be too slow to be useful.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2005)

Mine is faster...


----------



## condor888000 (13 Jun 2005)

Mines about the same as before the black out.......


----------



## Trinity (13 Jun 2005)

Mine's much faster

and Aesop.. its only cause i love you... and i know you can take a joke  


Besides.. I preach my sermons, not publish.. So no one knows
that I can't spell (except those who read this)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jun 2005)

Ok, *now* check the speed. I've spent quite some time tracking down a performance problem, and I think I got it.

Hopefully you'll notice a speed improvement now!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pea (14 Jun 2005)

Mine seems to be quite a bit faster actually.. I remember waiting much longer for a page to load!


----------



## brin11 (14 Jun 2005)

Mike,

Whatever you did seems to have worked!  Its much faster now.  Thanks!


----------

